# Head tilt in 6 week puppy



## Pooch70 (May 8, 2011)

My breeder advised my on Friday that she noticed my 6 week Havanese pup was tilting his head to the right and keeping it there. She took him to the vet, who did a thorough neurological exam and everything was normal - his balance, eye movement, reflexes, hearing, etc. There were no sign of any neurological problems. The vet checked his ears for infection and nothing was visible, but she believes he may have an inner ear infection or possibly inflamation from when his ears opened, so she gave him an antibiotic needle. He goes back to the vet in 2 weeks. The vet is hoping it's an infection and nothing more serious. My breeder has been wonderful - very upfront and honest about what is happening. Head tilt aside, he is a happy, healthy puppy - playing, eating, jumping, etc. with no other symptoms or signs of discomfort. I'm wondering if any of you have any experience with having this problem in a young puppy?


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

I haven't Pooch, just wanted to bump this up and say it sounds like you have a GREAT breeder!


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

I read about this the other day... and I don't have the book in front of me.. but a head tilt is usually an indication of vertigo. It does not mean the dog is dizzy all the time.. but they may not be able to find 'level' and things appear 'level' only when the head is tilted. It can be caused by encephalitis.. but I thought I read it as part of fading puppy syndrome (which your puppy does not have based on your presentation of symptoms). There is a brain stem issue in CKC spaniels but it typically manifests in older puppies and dogs and I do not know if other breeds exhibit symptoms. 

Here is a ery good article on Vestibular disease in dogs that may or may not be of help. 

http://www.lowchensaustralia.com/health/vestdisease.htm

When I get a chance I will take a look in the book I was reading and see if there is more information there.


----------



## Pooch70 (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for your replies. Yes, my breeder has been amazing. She sends me updates, videos and pictures daily (he is 5 hours away) and has been compleletly upfront with what is happening. As of Monday, his head tilt was pretty much gone and he was shaking his head a bit. Yesterday, there were no symptoms of anything at all so it seems to have been an ear infection. He is as happy as can be on the videos - playing, jumping, wrestling, eating...no signs of any discomfort or problems. He goes back to the vet next week so fingers crossed everything will be okay.


----------

